# Porter Cable nail gun not retracting plunger



## jackmel

Hey guys,

My framing nail gun is about 12 years old. The plunger which strikes the nail does not retract all that way and interferes with the next nail. I can remove the air supply and look down the barrel and see the plunger partly engaged and interfering with the next nail. I can stick a wire into it and retract it all the way, the next nail will then fall into place. It will then shoot that nail but then gets stuck again.

I actually disassembled it and could find nothing wrong. Is it air pressure which is responsible for retracting the plunger and perhaps I just have a port plugged?

Or is it just time to buy a new one?

Ok thanks guys,

Jack


----------



## joecaption

Driver not returning to top of cylinder is caused by several issues. Bent driver, piston oring, and check valve. Remove head and pull out driver. The blade should be straight with no missing pieces. Driver piston should fit snuggly into cylinder and not drop down cylinder under its own weight. If driver / piston look ok, pull out cylinder and look for check seal in place. It looks like rubber band and fits in groove with row of holes. Parts are available at www.toolpartsdirect.com


----------



## jackmel

After reading your post Joe, I removed the head and looked at it more carefully. I found the piston stop shattered. It's made of plastic.

Thanks for the link too. I'll order another one.

Jack


----------



## joecaption

May as well order the whole repair kit not just that one part.
As long as the bore of the cylinder is not scored it's worth rebuilding.


----------



## jackmel

joecaption said:


> May as well order the whole repair kit not just that one part.
> As long as the bore of the cylinder is not scored it's worth rebuilding.


 Ok. Would have been a good idea. But already ordered the part. Thanks anyway.


----------

